# Manfrotto/Bogen RC2 /vs/ RC4



## MyCameraEye (Jan 29, 2006)

Just curious what you all think as far as the Manfrotto Rapid Connect 2 system (RC2) /vs/ the newer Rapid Connect 4 system (RC4).

I just purchased a new head for my Manfrotto/Bogen 3021 BPro tripod. I went with the Manfroto 488RC4 head which obviously features the RC4 system.

Thus far I like it a lot but I never used to RC2 system so I am interested to know what you all think.

Scott


----------



## kfoster (Jan 29, 2006)

I have 8 bogen heads that all have the RC2 system. I like it alot. What I like most about it is that its width is the same ass my cameras so it does not extend past the camera body. The RC4 system looks to be wider and may stick out past the body. The RC4 system does look a little more refined and thinner. And I do like the addition of the spirit levels.

I guess at the end of the day it just a matter of personal preference.

I may look at the RC4 system then next time a buy a new head.

K


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you for the reply. This is exactly the kind of responce I was looking for. I was curious aboutthe RC2. I have a Nikon D200 and the body is a bit larger so the RC4 does not protrude or extend beyond the body of the camera but if it did, I think I would have thought the same as you.

Scott


----------



## Buckster (Dec 10, 2010)

Another necromancer?  Already?  :er:


----------



## ann (Dec 10, 2010)

Buckster

They ran through here like a wind storm. I think they hit every topic in the film section they could find that was older than 2 years.


----------

